# Motorola xoom



## atk (Jul 28, 2009)

pls can someone advice me on my decision to acquire motorola xoom. am looking for a honeycomb tablet to buy.:4-dontkno


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I have tried one of them before, my friend owns one they are pretty cool. What do you want to know about them?


----------



## atk (Jul 28, 2009)

Well they are portable and have excellent battery life. What i want to know is that can i use them to make presentation(power point) and my computing need.


----------



## atk (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi everyone. My xoom wifi only has been updated to ics 4.04 and am looking for away to root it. Pls can someone help me out.


----------

